# Flash Fiction Competition; money and publication as prizes.



## Ian Whates (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, so I'm being brave/foolish/mad (choose whichever seems most appropriate)... For the first time ever, NewCon Press are staging a competition with entry open to all; money and publication for the winning stories...

For full details:

http://newconpress.co.uk/news/flash-fiction-competition/


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 16, 2012)

I expect the competition may be the cause of many a furrowed brow, Ian. 

Best of luck with it. 






_* Ploughs on.... *_


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 16, 2012)

Ursa major said:


> I expect the competition may be the cause of many a furrowed brow, Ian.
> 
> Best of luck with it.
> 
> _* Ploughs on.... *_


 
(Groan...)  Thanks, Ursa!


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2012)

can i say something about fields of opportunity, or would that just be a crop joke?

more seriously, I'll pass this around the other writers i know...


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> can i say something about fields of opportunity, or would that just be a crop joke?
> 
> more seriously, I'll pass this around the other writers i know...


 
Thanks, Chopper, much appreciated.  Believe it or not, I've already received a couple of entries for this, which is great.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 24, 2012)

This is _very_ much up my street, so I'll be submitting.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, Ian. I had a look. I saw the email address to apply to, but nothing else. Do you want the submission in the body of the text or as an .rtf/.doc/.odt attachment?

Perhaps the information is on the page and I missed it. In which case, feel free to call me a dopey, blind git.


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 25, 2012)

Abernovo said:


> Hi, Ian. I had a look. I saw the email address to apply to, but nothing else. Do you want the submission in the body of the text or as an .rtf/.doc/.odt attachment?
> 
> Perhaps the information is on the page and I missed it. In which case, feel free to call me a dopey, blind git.


 

Hi, Albernovo, preferably as an attachment: doc or rtf.  No, you're not dopey -- the info isn't up there.  I'll have it amended; thanks for the spot.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 5, 2013)

There's now just a week remaining to enter the competition -- cash and publication for the winners and runners up!  What have you got to lose?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 5, 2013)

Nuffink!


----------

